# How much rain?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious how much rain everyone has been receiving this week?

I'm not sure as to the official rain total here in Fargo but it's gotta be at least a couple inches this week.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://ndawn.ndsu.nodak.edu/index.html

Yeah I need some sun & dry weather - building a deck (at the lake) in the rain is no fun


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

what lake?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Devils Lake


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We only recieved about 1/2 inch up here.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

We received 1.5 inches and A LOT of wind!! Myself and 4 other guys cleared roads from 10:45p-3a so people could get out of town yesterday morning. Quite a few trees blown over and branches everywhere. I cleaned up my yard from 6-10:30 last night. We sure didn't need all that wind or the rain. The farmers are going to have a hard time with spraying. Hopefully we can get a little dryer weather for the farmers down here!!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

where at


----------

